# just when you think you seen it all................



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I saw that once at a NASP practice in the school gym. The "clothes horse" was pretty offended when asked to remove the spike heals. Two strikes that time, gym floor AND archery. She never did it again though.

:crazy::icon_1_lol:

Arne


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> just when you think you seen it all, i get a student that shows up with 10'' stiletto heels..ooooo my ..:mg: she got a little up set when i said you need to remove the shoes..


WOW! I've never seen that, but when you deal with people.....

There was the guy who wanted to shoot in a coat & tie. That didn't work too well.

Allen


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Had a lady get irritated when asked to put her purse dow
another upset she wasn't allowed to text while on the line
got upset whenasked to remove jewelery
guy got upset when i asked his kid to quit running with arrows


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL yeah, the jewelery ive seen 1 nose ring ripped out, and lots of earrings removed by the string.....its not pretty, just glad they were not students..you cant fix stupid.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

We've been doing a lot of beginner lessons. Ran a deal through Group on.
Before anyone even gets a bow I go through my speech.
Bows can be dangerous.
I'm the boss on the range and what I say goes, you need to respect what I say and respect my equipment. If you dry fire the bow, shoot my wall or lights or act in any unsafe manner, your lesson is OVER and you can leave. Does everybody agree?


----------

